# Problema con amplificador integrado TA8221AH



## Xander (Jun 30, 2009)

Hola a todos, estube desarmando unas radios de automovil que consegui por ahi y de tres de ellas extrai uno circuitos integrados, dos de ellos TA8205AH que segun el datasheet entregan 18W por canal, y el otro es un TA8221AH que entrega 30W por canal, con este quiero hacer un amplificador para mi guitarra electrica, y como algunos saben las guitarras son monofonicas...entonces...mi pregunta es la siguiente, ¿alguien podria ayudarme a hacer que este amplificador sea de entrada monofonica pero de salida estereofonica? ,por que supongo que si fuera asi me entregaria 60W de potencia, estaria muy agradecido por la ayuda, aqui esta el diagrama que sale en el datasheet :


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2009)

Ese amplificador internamente está configurado en modo puente, así que la unica solución es unir la entradas y usar dos parlantes de salida, uno para cada canal. No va a ser estéreo, sino dual-mono, pero te sirve para lo que querés...suponiendo que el chip que has rescatado funciona   

Tené cuidado por que ese chip tiene la ganancia de los amplificador fijada internamente en 50dB (=320) y eso es muchísimo...talvez puedas mandarle la guitarra sin preamplificador, pero si le ponés un pre...casi seguro que va a saturar inmediatamente.

Saludos!


----------



## Xander (Jul 1, 2009)

gracias por tu ayuda, que pasaria si le pongo un resistor a la entrada?...o si pongo 2 resistores en serie que conecten las 2 entradas de integrado y entre ellos conecto la guitarra?...osea, para que no se sature no?...


----------



## Cesar Rene (Feb 8, 2010)

me podrias dar una mano ,es que tengo un amplificador qsc mx 3000a y el problema es un integrado que es philips ne5532n esta quemado,es que no la consigo por mi ciudad esa caracteristica que opcion me das de otras marcas que tenga el mismo valor de integrado


----------

